# p220 or p245 or p229 .40



## sigfan78 (Jul 25, 2008)

I just left a gun shop, more confused than when i walked in. i went in looking for a p229 .40, never really liked the sigpro before, feels like a toy but now for the price $645 and some hogue grips maybe not so bad. then i moved along the counter and noticed the p220 .45 $929 felt great, beautiful gun. then i saw the p245 also felt great, brand new $600 out the door, guy said he had it for a while. i've always wanted a .45 but i had a .40 several years ago and like a dumbass i sold it:smt022 man i loved that gun. anyway, i realize that the 245 only holds 6 rounds with the stantard mag. i would prefer a larger capacity (i know...extended mag) but 2 xtra rounds still won't make the 10+1 in the 229. sorry, im rambling.. if anyone has any input as to weather one is better than the others or maybe there is something im not considering, i would really appreciate any and all feedback. thank you.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

FWIW, I've been shooting for 30+ years and own a bunch of firearms. I own five Glocks and nine SIGs, plus many others. My SIG P229 Elite in .40 S&W is the finest weapon I've ever owned or fired. My SIG P229R SCT 9mm is a close second. My SIG P220 Elite .45 ACP is third. My FNP-45 14 + 1 round .45 ACP is fourth. 

Yes, a good SIG costs an arm and a leg, and the wooden grips on the Elite models are kinda fat (I put stock SIG plastic grips on the P220 Elite and now it's perfect). A SIG is an heirloom that you pass down to your kids, and it protects your ass in the meantime. A Glock is a Snap-On tool: wonderful for its intended purpose, but which sits in the toolbox when not needed. Only you can judge their relative value.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I own a Sig Sauer P220 Compact. This is pretty much a 245 with a beavertail; I love it. They are both 6+1. FWIW: The mags for the Compact and 245 are interchangeable. (www.topgunsupply.com is the place.) I've had the privilege of shooting a P229 chambered in .357Sig recently. Loved it too. Sigs, and the way they shoot make me look good down range. I'm pretty hooked on 45ACP, hence the P220. I'll own more Sigs if and when... CPO Sigs are worth a look unless it must be a NIB. Reloading allows you to shoot any darn caliber you care to w/o cost being a much of a factor.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I love my Sig 220, but take a look at the Sig 250. Interchangable everything. Might fit the bill for you.


----------



## sigfan78 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks, very helpful. hey sfmittels would you mind posting a picture of your p229 elite, i may be interested in purchasing one of my own, considering that the standard p229 that i once owned was also the greatest handgun i've ever owned or shot, the elite would likely be a worthy upgrade, really how could i go wrong?? granted, chances are i would have to save up a bit longer, but no doubt it would be worth it. about how much do they go for?


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Here's a link to the SIG Sauer website page for the P229 Elite. Their photos are better than anything I could publish. Notice the MSRP is $1,143. I checked Gun Broker (link below) and it looks like street price is about $900. I don't remember exactly what I paid, but it was around $850 18 months ago. BTW, for some reason, the P229 Elite wood grips fit my hand just fine, whereas the P226 Equinox wood grips were just too fat for my hand.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=8&productid=163

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=105415662


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

IMO, and this is speaking from what they go for in my area.......the SIG P220 shouldn't run you over $800. If it does, consider the CPO Sigs at a gun show or something...most of them go for $600. I have the P220 SAO version, but the CPO P220 still interests me and I'm no fan of a DA semi-auto. I had the opportunity to buy a CPO Sig P220 at a gun show this year...cash-$550, but alas..I was short on cash and wanting to trade. C'est la vie.


----------



## sigfan78 (Jul 25, 2008)

*thanks again*

so i looked at the sig sauer link you sent me and i've made up my mind. i'm savin' for the 229 elite!!!!! it will probably take a few months to save up but WOW! so worth it!! thank you all again for your help, without it i would probably still be out of my mind trying to make a decision or i would have settled for something i didnt really want. :smt023


----------



## sigfan78 (Jul 25, 2008)

i feel ya, if i had a dollar for every time i was short on cash at a gun show, i'd be able to by the 229 elite today!! but thanks for the info, i have every intention of owning several sigs, so i will also keep the cpo in mind, and when shopping i will have a ballpark figure on what i should pay. thanks!


----------

